# imagine



## annely

Someone asked me the other day what the Tagalog word for "imagine" was. Automatically I thought "isipin", but it didn't seem quite right. I looked it up in a dictionary, and there are 4 possibilities:

*gunitain 
wariin 
dilidiliin 
bulayin*

To be honest, I don't think I've ever heard these words being used in a sentence (or if I did, I don't remember), so can anyone tell me the specifics of what each word means?


----------



## rockjon

I'm not a native speaker but from hearing other Filipino people.  The majority of people just used a conjugated form of the English imagine if using a verb aka inimagine (past), iniimagiine (present), iimagine (future).  However, a deeper word that is used for imagine or imagination is muni-muni and guni-guni. 

Additionally, akalain (this used to mean to assume, however, this is used differently now)  has a meaning similar to imagine that.  
Ex: aklain mo 'yon, nakakain ako ng balut. Imagine that, I was able to eat fermented ducks egs.  
akalain mo 'yon, inilagay nila ang lalaki sa buwan. Imagine that, they placed a man on the moon.

Oh, the root word gunita from what I know, typically means a type of remembrance.  Kind of like memorial day in the United States. Memorial day in the US is a day of remembrance for soldiers aka pag-gunita ng mga sundalo. 

Isipin, is typically equivalent for to think in English.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> The majority of people just used a conjugated form of the English imagine if using a verb aka inimagine (past), iniimagiine (present), iimagine (future).



Yes, the conjugated form of the English word imagine has gained currency in Filipino and it is actually a very good example of an English word being used in usual conversations just like a native Tagalog word.

But if you are to ask what is the Tagalog word for "imagine", it's isipin. 

Ex.
Imagine you are a cat. -> Isipin mong isa kang pusa. 

Or if you would use imagine, "Imaginin mong isa kang pusa."



rockjon said:


> However, a deeper word that is used for imagine or imagination is muni-muni and guni-guni.



Muni-muni means musings or deep thoughts while guni-guni is more like some sort of hallucination. If you are hearing or seeing things which aren't there then you call that guni-guni.

As for gunita, it means "memory", but when conjugated, for example ginugunita means to commemorate. In some context it could also mean to remember. It's nowhere near the meaning of imagine.

Wariin, dildilin and bulayin are deep Tagalog words. I too, don't know what they exactly mean.


----------



## annely

Okay, so my first guess was right. I'll see if I can figure out what those three mean and when I do, I'll post it here. Thanks to both of you for defining "gunita" for me


----------



## rockjon

The word wari is sometimes used to begin stating an opinion. eg. sa wari ko kind of means in my opinion or view though I'm not sure how to exactly translate it.  It goes along with other opinion statements like akala ko (I thought), palagay ko, pananaw ko (my view), sa tingin ko, etc.  However, wari from what I've seen is rarely used in spoken tagalog. I've mostly only seen it in writing.


----------

